# Look 695SR Custom Di2 Build Thread



## BikeArmsRace

After going back and forth about what bike to build for 2011, it would appear that the winner for the build is a Look 695SR in Matte Black. However, since they were not going to get 695SR for Di2 for 6-8 MONTHS :yikes:, I made the determination of installing the Di2 on a standard frameset.

While I wait for the frame to arrive at the LBS, I thought I would prepare some Di2 parts for the build. My intention is to go absolutely bananas, and hide EVERYTHING related to the wiring. I've mapped it out and it would appear that I would only have to drill ONE hole, for the front derailleur wire. 

I'm already comfortable cutting and splicing a Di2 harness, as I've done a few "internal" routing jobs already. I've determined that I would really go to extreme efforts to hide the wiring.

Onto the project...

First, I needed to modify the wiring harness.









Here you can see a complete, stock Di2 harness (size Large), weighs 85 grams.









I cut off the battery connection, and smoothed down the bottom bracket junction (as I'm planning on hiding everything inside the frame). Cutting off the BB holder just makes this smaller. I was going to try to break off the plastic housing and epoxy base that houses the wires, but I thought it was good to leave these intact as it may prove to be more durable in this configuration.









Now, the harness only weighs 40grams.

I found a much more appropriate battery to hide inside the frame.








At 42.6grams, it is 28grams lighter than the Shimano Di2 battery.









Much smaller profile allows it to sit inside a seat tube or downtube mast. The gigantic BB65 of the crankset will allow me to stuff these parts in a lot easier than some other frames (ie Specialized S-Works Tarmac SL3)

Since typical Di2 battery life is around 1500 miles, I'm OK with the battery being tucked into the frame, completely unaccessable, unless the cranks are removed. This means when the indicator says it's time to charge, I can take the one piece Zed2 cranks out, and charge the battery. I thought about a seatpost access solution, but as a current Di2 user, battery charges are so infrequent.

The important thing to know is that I'm using a LiPo battery of the same voltage but much higher mAh rating (Shimano is 500mAh vs. the 900mAh I'm going to use). This means I get more capacity, at the expense of charging time. I'm Ok letting the battery charge overnight (if required). I would be surprised if I had to charge it more than two times for all of 2011.

The battery itself is mega cheap at about $10. The smart charger for it is about $30. Compared to $100 for a Di2 battery and $100 for a Di2 charger (which I already have), this project is actually going to be cheaper to build.

With the battery savings and harness modifications, there is 72.9 grams of savings. Since Di2 represents a 68 gram INCREASE over standard Dura Ace 7900, I've already negated the weight disadvantage of Di2.

Next up, installing it into the frame.


----------



## twigseattle

Wowee, what a first post!
Keep the pics and info coming, awesome thread!


----------



## JimmyORCA

When will you be completing this project? I should receive my 695SR next week. I would love to see what Di2 would look like on a non di2 frame. I also did not want to wait any longer for a di2 695.
Thanks


----------



## BikeArmsRace

Well, JimmyORCA, like you, I should be getting my frame next week. Not sure how fantastic will will appear, since mine is going to be the Matte Black. I think it would look more interesting on a White one, but no more white bikes for me (this year, at least).

Di2's aftermarket wiring setup is rather clunky, requiring all of the wires to be taped on the underside of the frame. It's easy, but sorta ugly, if you ask me. My method is definitely not easy, nor fast. But I think in the long run, it's much cleaner.

This picture shows my wiring strategy...










The red circles represent existing holes in the frame, where Look has graciously put in place since the cables are supposed to run mostly internally (they go in, pop out near the BB, and go back in). The Di2 harness can be cut, spliced, and soldiered back together at these points.

The red arrow represents the frame-voiding hole I'll have to drill to have the front derailleur wire pop out. 

Because I'll be using the really small Li-Po battery in the previous post, all of the other wiring will be hidden inside the frame (probably seat tube, since it will be least resistant to moisture entering from the top). Removing the cranks once every 2000-3000 miles (since it's a higher capacity battery than stock) is no big deal since it's all one piece, and only requires a circlip plier to get it out.

We still have mega snow here in NJ, so this will take a few weeks to complete. Once I get the wiring done and tested, assembling the bike with whatever parts is completely secondary.


----------



## JimmyORCA

Nice, can't wait to see your system complete!!


----------



## charlieboy

*some tips*

maybe some useful tips for you here... http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=240448


----------



## BikeArmsRace

charlieboy said:


> maybe some useful tips for you here... https://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=240448


Yeah, I saw that. However, this was was I one of the things I was trying to avoid...










If I'm gonna hide the wires, might as well be ALL of them. I had the junction hanging out on another build I did and it didn't look as clean as I had hoped.

Also, this SCARES the bejesus out of me...










Drilling the CF handlebar to mount the Di2 satellite shifter? Not me. Unless you've done FEA on the handlebar to know that two drilled holes on the underside would not compromise any strength, forget it! I'll continue using the zip ties if it means the handlebar strength is 100%.


----------



## [email protected]

How credible is your source that said the Di2 specific 695 SR is going to be 6-8 months? I have one on order as well and the estimated ship date is 28 Feb. Ordered mine mid-Jan of this year. Am i dreaming if i think thebike will be here soon?


----------



## BikeArmsRace

[email protected] said:


> How credible is your source that said the Di2 specific 695 SR is going to be 6-8 months? I have one on order as well and the estimated ship date is 28 Feb. Ordered mine mid-Jan of this year. Am i dreaming if i think thebike will be here soon?


That's what Laruen at Look USA told the LBS.


----------



## herbn

that's a really light looking delrin bracket for the srm, where the heck did you get that


----------



## JimmyORCA

[email protected] said:


> How credible is your source that said the Di2 specific 695 SR is going to be 6-8 months? I have one on order as well and the estimated ship date is 28 Feb. Ordered mine mid-Jan of this year. Am i dreaming if i think thebike will be here soon?


I ordered my Di2 frame set last September. And as of January the wait was still a few more months for the Di2 verson, I decieded also not to wait and just use a SR11 frame.


----------



## BikeArmsRace

Just arrived today...


















I should clarify that this is *NOT *a Di2 specific 695iPack frame. It is a 695SR standard frame (designed for standard derailleur cables). My project is to use the existing holes they've made and make it into an internally wired project.


----------



## JimmyORCA

Congrats 

We got it on the same day and same color!!!!


----------



## BikeArmsRace

JimmyORCA said:


> Congrats
> 
> We got it on the same day and same color!!!!


NICE!

The Mondrian painted 695 arrives in the shop tomorrow! I'm sure the owner is going to want me to customized that sucker, too.

Required parts included with the frame...










Would it be bad if I didn't use the Keo Blades that came with the frame? Was thinking about using Speedplays that I love so much...


----------



## JimmyORCA

Have not tried it yet, but will it also work with blade Ti pedals instead of cromoly version?


----------



## BikeArmsRace

JimmyORCA said:


> Have not tried it yet, but will it also work with blade Ti pedals instead of cromoly version?


Yes, the ti version will fit. Perhaps the ti version is too expensive to include with the frameset.


----------



## JimmyORCA

I am having a little problem with my install right now, the front de-railer bracket seems really soft and a little flexible the carbon piece. Do you have any feel like that?


----------



## twigseattle

ask on weightweenies, several 695s over there.


----------



## Todd Smith

Very nice! Did you receive this frameset in the US? I'm having real problems getting a matte black SR and my ordered was placed prior to Interbike last year!


----------



## BikeArmsRace

Todd Smith said:


> Very nice! Did you receive this frameset in the US? I'm having real problems getting a matte black SR and my ordered was placed prior to Interbike last year!


Yes, this is from a US dealer as I live in NJ.


----------



## vjl

*Look 695*

To anyone interested I have a Look 695 mondrian with internal wiring. Lots of work,but worth the time. Will send pics if helpful.


----------



## Samw

Can you post pics of the 695 mondrian - mine is due in April


----------



## vjl

*look 695*

If you send me a email address i will send pics, having trouble uploading..my email is [email protected]


----------



## vjl

Here are some pics of my 695.


----------



## Samw

Awesome!!! - just beautiful!!!


----------



## Tumppi

Our team have one Look 695 SR Di2 frame waiting for *Campagnolo electric* group. 
It might take few weeks until CampyE will arrive, I really hope that only a week because our team has training camp on Mallorca and I'm the lucky one "crash test dummy".

I will send you some pics when the bike is complete and ready to ride.


----------



## diablo2112

Nice build. I like your higher-capacity battery. I did the Roubaix SL3 build, above. And yes, I drilled 0.040" inch holes in my carbon bar. Won't hurt it a bit. I work with composites, and do some composite repair. Anyway, about 1000 miles on the Roubaix, and not the slightest problem. Love the DI2; love the clean mounting. Enjoy your ride, and post finished pics when of the complete bike!


----------



## Sunrise1

Just got my look today running di2 on non di2 frame was informed by look today that there still r no di2 bikes available in USA, so Im gonna run the wires internally just curious how hard cutting and soldering the wires r, I have built rc palnes for years and have a ton of experience splicing wires. Keep the pics of you're build coming I will try to get some up of my build in the next couple of days.


----------



## vjl

I Have done 15 di2 builds so for and did not have to cut any wires. If you use the correct wire kit and don't mind drilling your frame you can have all wires internal.The 695 is one of the more difficult ones to do but if you use the 7975 internal kit,it can be done.
The hardest part is drilling a hole in a 5k frame set! Let me know if you need more info or pics.


----------



## twigseattle

What will Look say about your frame if you need warranty support and they find you have drilled holes in it?
I would rather cut and splice $200 wires than drill a $5k frameset. 

Sunrise - its no sweat, like splicing any simple electrical wire. solder, shrink wrap.


----------



## Sunrise1

ok did the soldering and splicing pics are coming soon no holes drilled, splicing wasnt hard at all a bit tedious but over all everything went smooth. vjl what chain rings are you using, my local bike store went with fsa chain rings (which personally ive never hadany luck with) and cant get the high low to shift right my local shop completed the build. i only did the splicing cause they didnt want to be resposible for voiding the warranty. they have only done one other di2 bike and that one used dura ace cranks and they cant figure it out when i shift from high to low the chain is hanging up and pulling the rear derailer forward. any ideals please advise rear derailer shifts awsome, also what chain r u using.


----------



## vjl

I use Far and Near rings you can get from Fairwheelbikes,com. They look good,don't weigh much and shift well. I also use Stronglight tt rings they make great rings but a little hard to find xxcycle.com sells them and they send to you fast. I use SRAM chains only.


----------



## mpower13

vjl said:


> I Have done 15 di2 builds so for and did not have to cut any wires. If you use the correct wire kit and don't mind drilling your frame you can have all wires internal.The 695 is one of the more difficult ones to do but if you use the 7975 internal kit,it can be done.
> The hardest part is drilling a hole in a 5k frame set! Let me know if you need more info or pics.


Vjl,

How do you route the 7975 wires inside the 695? Are you using the original mechanical gear cable holes? My plan is to run the internal 7975 wires using all the existing holes without drilling any holes. Is this possible?


----------



## Thrasher007

That's my dream bike for sure!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Di2 & ZIPP wheels nice touch......


----------



## sergio789

*look 695 di2 internal routing*

Hi all, wondering what the best way to secure internal junction box inside down tube is. If you just stuff it in there, there is a possibility that it'll rattle itself back into BB cavity and get into contact with rotating bb... Might be catastrophic all right. There is no protective sleeve like on shimano bb. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## vjl

*Look 695*

The bottom bracket shell in a 695 is fully in closed. Now way for wires to contact rotating crank spindle. All the wires in my frames pass around the bb shell.


----------



## sergio789

on my frame there is an opening from BB cavity into down tube apprx 15mm in diameter. And another one fromm BB cavity into drive side chainstay. There are also two little brackets inside BB that allow to secure rear der cable running inside BB shell from junction in downtube. When you saying 'around BB', do you mean internal or external?Internal junction box can only be placed in downtube. Cheers


----------



## vjl

On my frame there were no opening in bb shell. On this thread there are pics of how I did mine. I made a hole in the back of the seat tube just big enough to insert the junction box. The holes in your bb shell must be for the wires but without looking at them I'm not sure how I would use them.


----------



## sergio789

yeah, mine is the di2 version with removable cable stops. I'm getting the so called "di2 adaptation kit" to attach battery underneath BB shell. As soon as I get a chance to take cranks out again, I'll make photo of BB internals. Junction box is supposed to sit inside down tube relying on the stiffness of Rer Der wire running through the internals of BB shell, and secured by two tiny brackets keeping it away from spindel. Concerned about the massive rattling that might emerge from all of this internal cabling. We'll see...


----------



## JohnnyG

Sweet Bike Bro !!! Beautiful !!!


----------



## raf88

*Di2 battery polarity*

Hello,
First time on this forum, I am really interested by customized Di2 battery that some of you did
I have a project to do Di2 battery integration on my 695 frame. I want to replace the original Di2 battery (that I will not buy) by RC battery.
My concern is the battery polarity, I can’t measure polarity and define how to connect RC battery.
Can someone of you help me and give me advice on how I can recognize where I put the + and – of the battery on the Di2 harness (wire color, something else)?

Thank you


----------



## jwp75

I bought 2 cells that fit in the seat tube and there is a way to run the wiring around the bottom bracket so there is very minimal wiring that shows. If you get the polarity of the wiring wrong it just won't work so reverse the wires. By the way I doubled my capacity so now only need to charge it once a year.


----------



## raf88

jwp75, do you have a multimeter to mesure the polarity at the original shiman battery? I prefere not to plug the wrong way. You probzbly cut the harness, do you remember the wire color?


----------



## hux

Love the Mondrian colour scheme but the black looks just as awesome.

695 is a standout and rare in these parts.


----------



## geirfortius

nice...


----------

